# Anyone knows anything about these boats?



## Jacob_24 (May 4, 2009)

Will be going to look at a center console boat made in 1990 by a BONITO boats. 

Seller told me the company doesn't exist anymore due to some lawsuits with other boat companies but does anyone have this make or have any experiences?

I always dreamed of getting a center console, and from the pictures and description, this looks like a very interesting deal. 

here's the link to the ad.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/boa/1152806569.html











Any other advice would be greatly appreciated on stuff to ask or look for.


----------



## Doyle (May 4, 2009)

They were a low-end boat.   I would be very leary.   For $4,000 you can do better.


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 6, 2009)

Will be picking this boat up today after work. Seller seemed very informative and down to earth, also is an active member on "up on lanier" forum.


----------



## bilgerat (May 6, 2009)

Bonito was the company that sued Thundercraft boats for copying their mold, the case went all the way to the supreme court and bonito won, it set a precedent in patent law that even though bonito had no patent on their design it still cannot be copied. the expense of the case is what put them out of business, they were low to mid priced boats with a history of having floor problems in the 80's models. check the floor for cracks in the gel, it is a sign of problems starting, also check the transom and make sure it is solid with no cracks in the corners of the slplash well,
good luck
Bilge

Ive heard that the company is going to start back up producing fishing boats again in the near future.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2009)

the post you linked to has been removed/deleted by the author.


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 6, 2009)

yeah he removed the post since im picking it up today


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 6, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> . check the floor for cracks in the gel, it is a sign of problems starting, also check the transom and make sure it is solid with no cracks in the corners of the slplash well,
> good luck
> Bilge



Thanks Bilge,
Floor looks pretty good for its age, i check for any soft spots and looked pretty solid.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 7, 2009)

*iboats web site*

You might want to take a look at the following web site.


http://forums.iboats.com/Bonito_Boats


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 7, 2009)

i made another thread about the same bough after i bought it :-D

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=345585

Thanks, for all the advice or comments!


----------

